
Is This Any Way to Run a University? - jmgrosen
http://web.mit.edu/fnl/volume/305/perry_katz.html
======
downrightmike
The article is hitting the nail on the head: "For one, the mainstream
conversation is now waking up to the perils of a world governed by Silicon
Valley and the ensuing damages of “surveillance capitalism.”7 Is it realistic
to expect academics to scrutinize these techno-political systems, much less to
help build alternatives, when their institutions share so much with the owners
of these systems?"

